# Shingle to corrugated roof transition help needed!!!



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

They sell transition pieces that are profiled on the edges. Wherever you bought the corrugated material will be either have some in stock or be able to special order if for you.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You might want to also try adding some Great Stuff, expandable foam in the recesses of the corrugations and then install the Bird Block or Closure Strips, which then can be sealed in place with a high grade sealant caulking.

I would wait until doing the caulking though, until I saw if that Great Stuff and Closure Strips did the trick, in case you have to disassemble it again.

Ed


----------



## ctucker (Jul 11, 2009)

I have looked all over for the transition pieces; without any luck (both online & at home improvement stores). Any chance you could steer me in the right direction?

If I can't find them; then I will try the Great Stuff w/ closure strips. I tried Great Stuff before & it raised the shingles; perhaps if I weigh them down with bricks or something, while the foam is expanding, that shoudl do the trick.

Thanks to both who replied!!!


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Online and home improvement stores are not going to be able to help you out. You need to go to a professional supplier in your area. They will have a catalog at the front desk so that you can pick out something that will work for your situation. You might want to bring in a sample of the corrugated roofing so that they can order the proper transition. Again, this is something that you will only find at a professional lumberyard or roofing supplier, not at a big box store and probably not easily online. You should also know the slope of the roofs so that it can be ordered to fit your slopes.
Spraying great stuff under the shingles is never going to work. Ed thought you already had the transition pieces and that is why he was recommending great stuff and closure strips.


----------

